# Need info on VAR'S ASAP



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello ~

Can someone please help ???

Son needs to set up a Voice Activated Recorder in the living room of his home asap.

I saw that he can get one at Best Buy because Radio Shacks are gone.

Do they also pick up TV voices?

Just human voices?

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you ~

Very Hurt


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

VeryHurt said:


> Hello ~
> 
> Can someone please help ???
> 
> ...


They pick up any audio. There is a threshold setting to start recording. Make sure it's located away from a source you don't want to pick up and closer to what you want to hear clearly.
It's just activated to start by sound. Keeps the battery from running down when not in use.
oh yea...tell him not to panic if she's cheating. Keep his head together, do not confront her until MORE evidence is gathered. 
DO NOT confront her with evidence until you have him talk to a lawyer.

I confronted my wife too soon...it took me 8 more years to get evidence. They go underground after being confronted. They don't stop.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

He is leaving tonight but needs it for Sunday.
Will the tape last that long?


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

VeryHurt said:


> He is leaving tonight but needs it for Sunday.
> Will the tape last that long?


yes...it won't come on until it's triggered by voices...Yes the TV can trigger it if it's loud enough.
Get it NOW and start testing levels with him.
Best buy sony 60.00 is the one I have.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

VeryHurt said:


> He is leaving tonight but needs it for Sunday.
> Will the tape last that long?


Sorry he is going through this, a wayward wife is very hard to reconcile with. 
Women don't tend to come clean until they feel they are truly going to loose everything.
A very smart man once said "There's nothing as gone as a woman checked out"


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

In my signature is a link to Weightlifter's Evidence Guide post. I think this is the link: https://talkaboutmarriage.com/copin...regnant-i-think-hes-cheating.html#post9322130 In the post, he recommends: 

"Buy 2 sony ICDPX312 or ICDPX333 voice activated recorders. Best Buy sells them for like 50 bucks. DO NOT BUY a cheap VAR. SONY SONY SONY. USE LITHIUM batteries. We have examples of 25 hour recordings using them on these sony recorders. My icon here IS a Sony ICDPX312. No I do not have stock in nor work for Sony."

Then he gives instructions how to use them.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

VeryHurt said:


> He is leaving tonight but needs it for Sunday.
> Will the tape last that long?


 I posted this in your other thread.


> You can set the sensitivity on the Sony I have but you risk not picking up the conversation as well.
> I think Sony is the definite go-to brand for this and Amazon sells them as well as many electronic stores. If he can experiment with location and settings before he needs to use it he may be able to put it in a place to better pick up phone conversation w/o being set off by "ambient" noise.


 Get the lithium batteries and the max size storage card it can use and if it is not running constantly from ambient noise it should last.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone !!!!!!!!!!

Son picked one up at best buy !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## faithfulman (Jun 4, 2018)

I see you bought a VAR already, but here is my advice based on my experience :

Get the Sony ICD-PX470 voice activated recorder and put it in her car and maybe somewhere else she talks privately.

It's around $50 at Amazon and will arrive in one or two days.

Get a Sandisk 32GB SD card for each recorder to add more hours of recording than you will need.

Make sure you read the manual to turn off all beeps. Make sure you set the recorder to record to the SD card.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Just be aware that some people will react very badly to being spied on. I generally don't like VARs because they can't prove nothing happened, just that nothing was caught *this* time .


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I've honestly never seen what these VARs look like but I've read a lot of posts from people who have used them.

If it's going to be hiding in 'plain sight,' make sure to put black electrical tape OVER the little light that comes on during the recording phase. It's not a certainty that there IS a light on your particular unit, but if there *is* one, tape over it. The last thing your son wants her to see is some little green or red light glowing up on the shelf if she dims the lights.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

And cut off the earbuds Jack from the earbuds and plug it into the jack on the VAR. it sliences the beeps .


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

For inquiring minds that want to know, here is what a Sony ICD-PX470 looks like plugged into a laptop via its USB connection. 

They are small--1" x 4" and 3/4" deep--and weigh 2 1/2 oz.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

An alternative to an actual VAR is to use an old cell phone or tablet. There are many apps which can do sound activated recording. You can leave the phone in plain sight hooked up to a charger and it wouldn't look out of place. Be sure to have a screen lock on the device so someone doesn't inadvertently open it up and see the recorder app.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Search for "voice activated recorder hidden" on Amazon. Some of them look like ordinary flashdrives.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

StillSearching said:


> Sorry he is going through this, a wayward wife is very hard to reconcile with.
> Women don't tend to come clean until they feel they are truly going to loose everything.
> A very smart man once said "There's nothing as gone as a woman checked out"


Please do not make this about gender. Men who lie and cheat also do not come clean until hey feel they are truly going to loose everything. I can assure that from my own personal experience with cheating husband, some men don't come clean even when they know they are going to loose everything.

It has to do with how humans are, not just women or just men.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Search for "voice activated recorder hidden" on Amazon. Some of them look like ordinary flashdrives.


There are some that look like pens. Very cool....

https://www.amazon.com/16GB-Digital...tivated+recorder+hidden&qid=1573179536&sr=8-5


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your advice.
I took notes from all your posts.


----------



## VFW (Oct 24, 2012)

Very Hurt, did your son get any useful information yet?


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Please do not make this about gender. Men who lie and cheat also do not come clean until hey feel they are truly going to loose everything. I can assure that from my own personal experience with cheating husband, some men don't come clean even when they know they are going to loose everything.
> 
> It has to do with how humans are, not just women or just men.


Men and women are different.
They reconcile at different rates. 
WH tend to reconcile at much higher rates from MC and IC, not paperwork, than WW.
Don't let facts interfere with her options..... 

It's just the numbers.....not sexism.....


----------

